# Lateral feeds for split yard system



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Not really sure how to word that.

So normally I put all of my valves in one spot and run the feeds from there.

For a system I'm designing now, I need to have two separate systems essentially as we are only doing the front now.

When we go to do the back, we have to go through a gravel driveway and some other things. So my question is how to feed those zones.

What I THINK I have to do is:

-Connect backflow to Main water feed
-Tee off the output of the backflow, one line to valve box, and one line to feed back yard
-Run 1.25" PVC to the back yard area and cap off
-Run 3/4" conduit in the same trench and pull irrigation control wires

It's probably 100' or so to that back area.

How does that plan look?

Also does everybody just go from 1.25" down to 1" valves or do you try and get a valve manifold that takes the 1.25" input and sends it to 1" valves? Not sure if there is a difference flow wise.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sounds good for the most part.

You don't have to Tee off right at the backflow, not sure what the plan looks like. You can Tee off anywhere along your main. I run 1 1/4" mains if the system design calls for it and then use a 1.25 x 1" reducing ell to go to my valve/manifold.

I would also just run the wire in the main trench now, no need to run conduit and then try to pull wire.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

unclebucks06 said:


> Sounds good for the most part.
> 
> You don't have to Tee off right at the backflow, not sure what the plan looks like. You can Tee off anywhere along your main. I run 1 1/4" mains if the system design calls for it and then use a 1.25 x 1" reducing ell to go to my valve/manifold.
> 
> I would also just run the wire in the main trench now, no need to run conduit and then try to pull wire.


Agreed on the wire, that makes sense. I generally put the backflow and valve box together, that's what I mean by splitting off right after the backflow.

Appreciate the feedback!

Now, if you were running a 1.25" pipe under a gravel driveway, how deep would you go to make sure it never gets crunched? I'm thinking 18" should be sufficient.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

18" is plenty. 12" is what I would do but Im in the south, no chance of freezing. Just be sure znd backfill then tamp, backfill tamp. Dont want a week spot on the driveway.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

unclebucks06 said:


> 18" is plenty. 12" is what I would do but Im in the south, no chance of freezing. Just be sure znd backfill then tamp, backfill tamp. Dont want a week spot on the driveway.


Yeah I'm in the south too. Thanks!


----------

